# Please Help With Power Feed On Quill



## hackley69 (Mar 7, 2015)

Finally got time to work on this. My question does the ball inside this tube move up and down when working properly? I have looked at a parts list and it appears it has a spring under it leading me to believe it should move. You can see where I bumped it with a screwdriver but it didn't budge. I would like to disassemble this if possible but don't know the process to remove it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 7, 2015)

Crank the quill all the way to the bottom, the ''ball'' (it's actually a plunger about 3 inches long) should be pushed up by the rocker arm at the bottom of the quill stop.  It should also be pushed up with the quill all the way to the top of it's travel.  Note the little plunger above and to the right of the quill stop in the picture, that pushes on a lever, which pushes the screw down, whic pushes the rocker, then then pushes the plunger up.  There is no spring in that system. The spring is in the part that slides into that area from the engage lever.

To get it apart, remove the screw circled in red at the bottom.  It all pretty much falls out.  Ignore the other text in the photo.


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I have removed the lower screw and the rocker assembly from the bottom side, my plunger has seized up and does not move at all now. To remove do I just tap out from the bottom up with a brass drift punch? Thanks again.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 7, 2015)

Tap from the top down. It comes out the bottom, and when not stuck, should move very freely.  Normally just falls out.


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Jim for your time and expert advise you have been a great help!


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well thanks to the expert advise I received from Jim I am happy to say my mill is working perfect! Thanks again Jim for all your help.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 10, 2015)

had the exact same problem on my new to me BPM and I got it free and removed the plunger and cleaned it all up to getting working, I had to turn the shaft with a pliers and it started to free up and pushed through the bottom and cleaned it up and reinstalled.


----------

